
Free Movies Online: Great Classics, Indies, Noir, Westerns, etc - pmontra
http://www.openculture.com/freemoviesonline
======
dewey
As an alternative you can also use
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/movies?monetization_types=free,...](https://www.justwatch.com/us/movies?monetization_types=free,ads)
and find a lot of free and legal content in a nice to browse interface.

Disclaimer: I work there

~~~
teh_klev
Except for viewers residing outside of the US.

Edit: Ok, I used dewey's link above which doesn't make it obvious you can
change the country you're viewing from and then be presented with content for
the UK. So for the UK it'd be:

[https://www.justwatch.com/uk/movies?monetization_types=free,...](https://www.justwatch.com/uk/movies?monetization_types=free,ads)

To be honest pretty much every movie I tried here was either:

\- Free with Amazon Prime (you need a paid subscription)

\- Available on BBC iPlayer (you need a paid TV License)

\- Available on BFI player (subscription based. Also good luck getting their
shitty player to work even on a bog standard Windows 10 OS with Chrome,
Firefox or IE - even with every plugin turned off - even NowTV makes a better
fist of this, and they still insist on you downloading a separate player if
you want to watch on Windows.)

\- Free but Ads - mostly provided by tubi.tv which at the moment is
unavailable for EU users due to GDPR.

Ok, maybe I could subscribe to a VPN, but meh.

So I kinda think my assertion still stands.

~~~
dewey
It's also available in a bunch of other countries:
[https://www.justwatch.com/](https://www.justwatch.com/) \- maybe your's is
listed too?

~~~
teh_klev
See my reply above.

------
angarg12
I appreciate the link, but it seems to have the same issue that most of the
web suffer from: discoverability and curation.

+1,000 free movies might be great, but with such great numbers I need
something more than a list in alphabetical order. As much as we need more
content we need better ways to organise and categorise it.

------
asselinpaul
Have had great success using Kanopy
([https://kanopy.com](https://kanopy.com)). Works with a lot of educational
institutions and libraries (notably for me, the New York Public Library).

~~~
phjesusthatguy3
I also have access to Kanopy at my local library, but it appears I need to
create a Kanopy account in addition to logging into my library system with my
library card. I don't approve of turning over PII to a "free" service I've
already paid for.

------
rebuilder
I wonder on what basis these are free. For example, I clicked through to see
"Hardware wars", but that video had been taken down due to a copyright claim.

~~~
rfreiberger
The only site I know is actually open would be
[https://archive.org/](https://archive.org/), is this site another clone/fork?

~~~
mirimir
This is basically a link farm.

------
usrusr
Do yourself a favor and try finding a proper screening of the silents, with
live music, instead of consuming them on a home system. It's worth the wait.

~~~
Arnt
The best is the enemy of the good.

Or are you saying that the optimal mix is to rewatch Sopranos most of the time
and watch a classic silent once per decade?

~~~
samastur
As someone who has watched silents with live music I can attest that the
experience can be great (or not, depends a lot on musician(s) and music) and
you should definitely go for it when given opportunity. However, I completely
disagree with the idea that movie will somehow be sullied or even ruined if
you watch it first on your own TV.

------
als0
Unfortunately, a few of the YouTube links have been taken down (e.g. Ivan's
Childhood, Hamlet).

------
tomohawk
Youtube took down their account

~~~
taneq
Youtube's definition of "infringing copyright" is far wider reaching than the
actual legal definition.

~~~
close04
YouTube's definition of copyright infringement is "someone claims it is".
That's literally it, they are not actually checking the potential infringement
(neither claim to do it for that matter).

There are repercussions for failing to take action after a valid claim but
none for taking action after a bogus claim. So there is an incentive to take
material down fast after any claim but no incentive for due diligence and
claim validation before or after the takedown.

